# Telfair NBA Comparison



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

For those who have seen him play, can u compare him to a PG in the NBA...is he like Marbury


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

he's maybe a more unselfish marbury


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I have had the opportunity to see him play live in person in Las Vegas at the Big Time Tourney a couple of years back, and I watched parts of his game they showed on live TV back in November/December. I'm not claiming I am an expert at Telfair though, but I will say this from what I've seen: He seems to be a mix between Marbury and Iverson. Both are smaller guards, and both are very quick. I say Telfair is inbetween these two because he does have the pass-first mentality that Marbury has, but he doesn't have the strength of Marbury. Telfair pretty much has similar quickness to Iverson, but he also doesn't go down and force shots like Iverson.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

How bout a quicker faster better dribbling version of Gilbert arenas.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

T.J Ford?


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

Telfair is like Isiah Thomas. He is unselfish but at any moment can take a game over with his scoring. He is extremely quick, and simply can't be guarded off the dribble, and his court vision is tremendous. I can see the Marbury comparisons but he is definitely more unselfish, and I think he is more skilled at the same age, but Marbury may have been better, because he was so much stronger than every other point.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

He is extremely talented at getting to the basket, but generally prefers to dish off the ball rather than taking a difficult shot, unlike a player like Iverson. I would say comparing him to a taller T.J. Ford would be fairly acurate.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

i see tj ford with a jumpshot


----------



## BrandinKnightFan3 (Jan 21, 2004)

I agree he is definitely the TJ ford of the new era but with a better jumpshot and about the same quickness


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

Everybody keeps saying TJ Ford with a better jumpshot, well thats Isiah Thomas. I never thought about that comparison before, but when this thread started for some reason it immediately popped into my head. I think Sebastian right now is a better scorer than TJ is, but TJs athleticism is amazing.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrandinKnightFan3</b>!
> I agree he is definitely the TJ ford of the new era but with a better jumpshot and about the same quickness


TJ of the new era? They are like 3 years apart in age, I don't see that being a new era...

Anyways, I like the TJ and Isiah comparisons... pretty good.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

he reminds me of omar cook.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

He is a great player, but remember he may only be 5'11.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> He is a great player, but remember he may only be 5'11.


TJ is gettin it done and hes about as tall......and he could shoot better, so imo he will be better


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> TJ is gettin it done and hes about as tall......and he could shoot better, so imo he will be better


That's true. I wonder if Telfair will be able to put up Marbury-like numbers in the league - scoring and assists. I am anxious to see him in the NBA.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

he isnt that great
he is Stevie Francis with less hops in TJ fords body
he isnt that good of a passer like marbury, isaah and especially
TJ and Omar COok


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I think he'll be better than TJ Ford. He'll definitely be better than Omar Cook; he may already be, Omar still can shoot at all.



> As if he hadn't accomplished enough in his four years at Lincoln High School, Sebastian Telfair now holds the school record for points in a single game.
> 
> And this time, it appears to be for real.
> 
> Telfair, the Louisville-bound point guard, *scored 61 points* in his team's 106-72 win over Telecommunications last night. He was *22-for-36 from the field, and hit 10 three-pointers* as Lincoln upped its record to 17-4, 12-2 Brooklyn A-I.


I don't think anyone is doubting his scoring ability  

http://www.newsday.com/sports/highs...5124jan21,0,754363.story?coll=ny-sports-print


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

Wow... for some reason i was thinking he was at least over six feet


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> he isnt that great
> he is Stevie Francis with less hops in TJ fords body
> he isnt that good of a passer like marbury, isaah and especially
> TJ and Omar COok


You must not have seen Telfair play much. I have seen the kid play probably over 30 times in person, he passes better than anybody I've seen in high school. The fact that I've seen TJ and and Omar Cook play in high school says a lot. Cook is the second best passer, but even he doesn't have the vision that Sebastian has. I was at his high school game the other day, he had 14 assists, and 10 of those came in the first half. How many people record 10 assists in a half at any level, let alone in 16 minutes of play. 

Sebastian is a pass first point guard, who can take a game over. If you haven't seen him since the summer before his junior year, you have no idea how much better he has gotten since then. Today I saw Russell Robinson play, and he is a magnificent player and is headed to Kansas next year and may even be a McDonald's All-American, and there is no comparison between him and Telfair. Sebastian is just so much better than all these other point guards, AJ Price is considered a top 20 player by a lot of people, and I saw Telfair completely outplay him. In the second half the announcer proceeded to say "is there any doubts?" Meaning is there any doubt who is better.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

You guys must not have saw his heart versus Darius Washington when he played with a sprained ankle and took over the game.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Darius Washington destroy telfair

and telfair maybe a better passer than francis 
but not on the level of the other guys and probably never will be
he'll have an OK nba career but compared to the hype he wont be a SUPERSTAR


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> Darius Washington destroy telfair
> 
> and telfair maybe a better passer than francis
> ...


Washington is a selfish scorer, and isn't nearly as complete a player as Telfair. I think Washington will be a Tony Delk or Troy Bell-type at best. Telfair is a much better prospect.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> Darius Washington destroy telfair
> 
> and telfair maybe a better passer than francis
> ...


Darius destroyed Tefair? Darius had 36 points, 1 assist and 11 turnovers and scored 4 points in the 4th quarter of that game. Sebastian had 27 points, 7 assists and 4 turnovers, and only 1 after turning his ankle. Last season when they played against each other, by all accounts Telfair was clearly the better player. When they played against each other at ABCD this summer Sebastian had 15 points and 9 assists, Darius had 5 points and 1 assist. When they played against each other the summer before at ABCD Darius outplayed him in 1 of the games and the other was a toss up. 

Like I said before I've seen Ford and Cook play in high school and neither passes like Telfair does now. I really don't think there is any argument, nobody in the last at least 5 years sees the floor as well Sebastian does.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> Telfair is like Isiah Thomas. He is unselfish but at any moment can take a game over with his scoring. He is extremely quick, and simply can't be guarded off the dribble, and his court vision is tremendous. I can see the Marbury comparisons but he is definitely more unselfish, and I think he is more skilled at the same age, but Marbury may have been better, because he was so much stronger than every other point.


Wow I really like this comparison. He definitely has this type of potential and his handles are second to none as far as draft prospects go.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> Darius Washington destroy telfair
> 
> and telfair maybe a better passer than francis
> ...


hahah well everyone's proved you wrong. Furthermore, did you see darius shouting at his own teammates and officials towards the end of the game? the kid doesnt even have his head screwed on right yet. Bottom line, telfair led his team to victory, Darius tried to win the game all by himself. HIs teammates should have been shouting at him


----------



## hcsilla (Jun 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> i see tj ford with a jumpshot


T.J.Ford with jumpshot is Terrell Brandon.

Is Brandon an accurate comparison to Telfair?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Telfair is definatly a better NBA prospect
but the game i saw
Washington was scoring on him AT WILL
sure he had 11 TOs but he had a better game overall

Telfair is a poorman's isaah thomas

Thomas 19 and 9
Telfair 17 and 6.5
once again not bad 
but not a superstar


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Nick Van Exel
Kenny Anderson
Speedy Claxton
Jason Terry


Fits the mold of a skinny athletic playmaking PG, probably will be a rich mans Speedy Claxton, penetration and beating guys with his quickness. Could also see him as a more playmaking version of Nick the Quick. Or like Kenny Anderson early in his career.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> Telfair is definatly a better NBA prospect
> but the game i saw
> Washington was scoring on him AT WILL
> ...


telfair wasnt even guarding washington most of the game. How can washington have a better overall game with such low assists numbers? a good overall game should include, points, hustle, involving and motivating your team. Darius scored but thats it. HE was so cocky and so was his dad after the 1st quarter, i loved seeing telfair shut the both of them up. If darius won the game he'd be on the bleachers shouting he's the king of the world. Sure Washington might be a poor man's AI, but telfair was like a poor man's Kidd in that game, scoring when he had to, involving his teammates and leading them to victory with a sprained ankle. He didnt get frustrated when they were down and let is bring down his game like Darius did. I'd take a poor man's kidd or isiah thomas over a poor man's iverson, With that said, i think darius is even more selfish than AI, seems more like a poor man's Ricky Davis, cuz AI does pass the ball more then he used to.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Wow, what a retarded merge of two threads. One of them was discussing Telfair as a player and another was discussing the factors that might influence his decision to go pro. They really aren't that closely related. Way to kill the discussion that was going on on both threads! :greatjob:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*

stephon


----------



## templeuman (Feb 2, 2004)

Telfair is no where close to Marbury and when he gets to the league he definitely won't put up Marbury numbers. Everybody is saying he's like Marbury but more unselfish. Marbury is hardly unselfish, he averages 8.7 assists a game which is second only to Jason Kidd. I seriously doubt Telfair will be able to score and drop dimes as well as Marbury. I think right now he's on a level of a Damon Stoudamire, or what Jay Williams was a few years ago, or even Tony Parker.


----------



## Reece Gaines (Feb 8, 2003)

He plays basketball like his cousin......... Stephon Marbury


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

He reminds me alot of KA when he was at Georgia Tech.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I don't know. He seems like a Kevin Johnson type and that is saying a lot.

I have a feeling Telfair might be overrated but I also think that he can be a great NBA PG and have an impact right away.


----------



## patticus (Jan 4, 2004)

*Telfair comparisons... (tj ford?)*

OBviously I've never seen bassy play but, with people saying he runs a team extremely well (his best asset?) and with a questionable jumpshot, plus size, could you say he's a bit like Ford.. or do you have a better comparison?


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

no, ford would not be a good comparison. i gotta say the best comparison would be a marbury. ford cant shoot for his life, and telfair is not quite as short as him. i think telfair will end up better then ford personally


----------



## new kid (Mar 31, 2004)

He's not as fast as Ford and he is more built than Ford.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

We had a thread like this not to long ago... 

Telfair NBA Comparison


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

he reminds me of raymond felton with a better shot


----------



## patticus (Jan 4, 2004)

sorry, dint see the thread my mistake


----------



## BearcatMax54 (Jan 4, 2004)

Marbury??? Little pre-mature for that dont ya think? So much hype for these kids some of these kids will do good ... I bet some of them will fail if they dont go to college ... I would take Jameer Nelson over Telfair anyday of the week.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Telfair = younger, smaller Chris Duhon.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>knicksfan</b>!
> ford cant shoot for his life, and telfair is not quite as short as him. i think telfair will end up better then ford personally



So? They both struggle with their jumpers and are pass first, floor general type point guards who are both undersized. Just because telfair might make 1 more shot out of 10 than ford and is an inch taller...doesnt mean its not a good comparison. Comparing him to marbury is obviously just because they are cousins. Marbury is a scorer not a leader. He looks for his shot first then his teammates...telfair is the total opposite.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

he is sort of terrel brandon crossed with AI (if this is possible) im not saying he is as good as iverson, he has the pass first, point guard mentality of brandon in his prime and iverson type speed and agility.
havnt seen enough of the guy to make a real comparison, i think the guy will develop a style all of his own, no one is really the same as him and i think people will see that if he declares.


----------



## kapatain_drifter (Apr 28, 2003)

im not trying to overrate him by any standards but telfair reminds me of kidd when he entered the league. makes the players around him better, has great handles but a weak jumper.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

does every High Schooler have to be compared to someone?


----------

